# How do I rename hard drive



## Mizzou (Dec 9, 2003)

Using a Maxtor on a MacOS X.2.8...how do I give it a name. No-Name now seems to be permanent name...any ideas?

If I switch the HD to Windows 95, 98...is there a way to rename it?

Thanks,

Mizzou


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Windows Explorer/right click/properties.
Dos Label command


----------



## Mizzou (Dec 9, 2003)

Thanks for the reply...when I get the drive on the W98 machine I will try this...presently it is on a Mac and I can not change it....

thanks,

Bob


----------

